
For Car Renters, Signing on the Electronic Tablet May Mean Trouble - uladzislau
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/04/06/your-money/for-car-renters-signing-on-the-electronic-tablet-may-mean-trouble.xml?f=23
======
crgt
What does this really have to do with tablets? Odd headline.

